# finisher moving to pa or new york and need some help



## dogsofwar3 (Mar 2, 2008)

hi,my first thread since i found this great forum 2 days ago!i have been finishing drywall for 20+ years and currently live in indianapolis.i have worked piece rate most of the time finishing.the last 12 years i have worked for the same company and have stayed busy and still am busy.the deal here is that i tape,bed,skim,and another crew textures ceilings,and sands.texture here is rolled on and dobbed with stipple brush which i can do but not an expert.well i have decided that after 15 years of living here(i moved from new york in 1991) THAT I WANT TO MOVE WHERE THERE ARE MOUNTAINS AND GET OUT OF THE FLAT LANDS.so my question is there any body living in pa,or upstate ny that is working steady and might need a partner or can give me a lead on a job?i currently work by myself and sometimes have a helper spot nails.i do quality work mostly new residential and some commercial and can get it done fast.i have a full set of premier tools and looking to move in may 2008.pm me with some of the prices i could expect so i will know what's the going rate is when i move, thanks and hope to hear from you and my name is bob!


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bob, try contractortalk.com also. A lot more members over there to bounce options off of.

Nate


----------



## dogsofwar3 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks will do that thanks bob!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Let me be the first to welcome you to the forum and back to the mtn lands. :thumbup:

I'm from Central PA myself. I love living in the mtns. Have you given any consideration to snagging a job in a modular housing plant? There are quite a few of them around this area, and they are always looking for experienced finishers. I'm not saying it'll be your dream job, but it would be a job until you make connections with some builders, contractors, etc. Just a thought.


----------

